# Nissan support.



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

Do any of you have problems with warranty issues? I ask because two weeks after we got our car, the transmission started to grind. To this day, we can't get a new transmission. Granted, we don't have the time to take it to the dealer very often, but when we do, we get blown off. I even went on a ride in the car with a nissan tech and he told me everything was normal, even tho he himself got a good clunk in.

I'd like any legal suggestions on how to get a new transmission. The bumper to bumper warranty will be up in 6K miles. We want to keep this car, but Nissans support for us has been dog sh1t.

btw, for anyone who wants a new nissan, I hope you really trust them. I've been in contact with more then one lemon laywer. No one will take my case because Nissan fights too hard on every case. There is too much time and money involved for a lemon lawyer to even want to deal with Nissan. 

Our 03 Spec V is the first brand new car we bought. I've been so disapointed in Nissan. We've treated the car good. It's only been used on the street. It's just the tranny is crap, and we've been stuck with it the whole time.

If we can get a new tranny, then we will keep the car. If not, then I'm getting rid of it at 35K miles.

So, please help. I don't know what you guys can do, but please think of something. I've exhusted all bitching and complaining I can do. Nissan just doesn't give a sh1t. 

Thanks


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

The tranny grind is a known problem on the early specs, they fixed most of it by 03, but I've heard of others who had problems too. Sounds like your dealership is just full of a bunch of assholes, any chance you have another dealer nearby you can bring it to? 3 of my friends with specs have had the tranny grind problem, they just took it to the dealer, told them about it, and got a new tranny immediately no questions asked.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

The problem is, I've been to 3 different dealers. The problem right now is that it is only stiff in the summer time for about 10 minuets of driving in normal city driving. It doesn't really grind in the summer time. The tranny is down right horrid in the colder weather. Almost unusable. We took it to the dealer twice when it was cold out. The first dealer wouldn't take it for a test drive because there was snow on the ground, even tho we had brand new blizzacks on the damn thing, and the 2nd dealer wouldn't make a apointment for a week later. It was 45 degrees out instead of 35, so the problem wasn't as bad.

The tranny is running with amsoil tranny fluid, but that doesn't really seem to fix problems. It doesn't really grind at the moment (due to the warmer temps) as it is really stiff first thing in the morning. The shifter just makes sorta popping sounds from 1st to 2nd. In the winter time, 3rd is a problem too. Also, in the summer time in the morning, it takes way more then normal effort to change gears from 1st to 2nd. We have to use a lot of force to change gears.

So the dealer won't really check it out when it is really cold out and now it is closer to normal operation. I don't think it's bad enough at the moment for a mechanic to see that it is truly a defective transmission. It always has been and it always will be. The only true fix is to get a new transmission.

I'm afraid the end result will be us having to unload the car, and never even look at another Nissan ever again. I just don't understand why Nissan has decited not to fix our car.


----------



## tommyfizo (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the problems with your transmission. I have an '01 Sentra and have never had problems. I promise you, Nissans are great, reliable cars! On the other hand, it's quite unfortunate that a few a$$ holes can give Nissan a bad name. Personally, I have been to two different Nissan dealerships and the service at each is like day and night. One dealership is excellent the other is crap. Good luck to you!

toMmy fiZo


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

tommyfizo said:


> Sorry to hear about the problems with your transmission. I have an '01 Sentra and have never had problems. I promise you, Nissans are great, reliable cars! On the other hand, it's quite unfortunate that a few a$$ holes can give Nissan a bad name. Personally, I have been to two different Nissan dealerships and the service at each is like day and night. One dealership is excellent the other is crap. Good luck to you!
> 
> toMmy fiZo


It's great that you are having luck with your cars. I used to agree that Nissan made great cars. It's why we got the Spec V. However, I'm not the only one who is upset with Nissan right now.

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/automotive/nissan.html

I feel like I am the only one on this forum who has had real issues tho. I don't get it.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

I've had noticed a similar issue with 1st feeling like it pops outta gear into second. What I've started doing is one of two things.

1. Shift at a very low RPM while car is warming up (2K)
2. Shift at a very high RPM while car is warming up (4K)

both work but I dont like reving it out while it's still cold. As far as your issue with clunking I don't how to help. I'm shit if the dealer won't help who the hell will!!!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

vector03 said:


> I've had noticed a similar issue with 1st feeling like it pops outta gear into second.



I had that, whenever I would get on it and then shove in the clutch to shift, it would feel like it popped out of 1st. Turns out it was the soft stock motor mounts, the engine would torque over when I would floor it, pulling the tranny and shifter with it. Then when I shifted the engine would move back to its normal position, and it would pull the shifter forward, the shifter would smack my hand and pull itself out of gear. When I got new motor mounts the engine/tranny/shifter stopped moving like that and it fixed it. Not sure if the spec would experience the same issue since it has a cable shifter though....if the shifter moves a lot when you get on and off the gas it could be the problem.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm sure it could experience the same type of thing. 

Gotta be some play in the mounting of the shifter and cable for just that type of situation. I swear sometimes I think these car companies "under develope" certain sections of the car because there is an after market fix for it. Keeps the aftermarket companies in business and drives technology forward. To bad we have to absorb the cost to make it right.

So when you put new MM in it went away? That also eliminates ~99% of wheel hop too doesn't it?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

vector03 said:


> So when you put new MM in it went away? That also eliminates ~99% of wheel hop too doesn't it?


On my car yes, but I have a rod shifter, I'm not sure if it would fix it on your cable shifter

yeah it got rid of most of the wheel hop too, but also introduced like 8,000 new rattles and vibrations in my car


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

That's the way it goes. Fix 1 thing and break 5 others.


----------

